# low cost or no cost tips for newbes



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

From time to time I see post from new preppers wanting to to know how to get started 
and a lot of the time the problem is money. Usually it's someone young which is a good 
thing. So why don't we make a few suggestions to help them get started? things that seem
like old hack to us --like water jugs in the freezer-- are new to them and they will find these
tips helpful. I'll start,,

When ever you go to a fast food restaurant for a burger or what ever, Ask for a package of
honey. The shelf life is like forever and it has many uses. You will be surprised how fast you
have a quart jar full. 

Not many food products come in glass jars but when you get one save it and the lid they are good
for storing everything from homemade sewing kits to extra shoelaces. 

who else has a tip?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

IMHO, most young preppers have a mind set that everything is purchased because that's the way they were brought up. Hopefully the decision to prep makes them open to a change in their lifestyle. The idea of going to church "rummage sales", estate sales, and garage sales to find equipment at a BIG discount would be a great start. I've found lots of camping equipment and clothing for a couple of dollars each. These sales can be veritable treasure troves. Going to a bakery or such to find 3-5 gallon pails with lids from frosting (no smell)has helped me to cut the cost of my food storage. Saving my money so I could buy in bulk instead of buying one pound of rice or noodles at a time is hard but it helps.

Along with budget's idea on the honey, the same applies to all condiments, especially sugar. If you are one of the large group of people who need help with food (due to the economy), swallow your pride and hit the food banks. My sister would go in the morning and get the regular box they put up for the needy and then would go back just before closing and ask if there was any food that no one wanted. Some of it was stuff you'd never think about eating but it was good wholesome food. It just required a change in mindset.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I found it helpful to do these things:

Do not buy anything that only serves one purpose.
A local boy scout troop leader takes his troop to yards sales for their camping needs.
"Practice" couponing and saving. If you save $5 in coupons at the store put $5 in savings.
A family of four can save $2000/year that way.
Talk to the homeless. They have amazing tips to survive. They are in a constant SHTF mode.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

First inventory what you already have. Why go out and buy some shiny new thing when one might have that same thing just hid under or in a box somewhere. Second have a plan for what you're actually preparing for. One approach is to consider what is the most likely thing to happen and start preparing for that. This doesn't need to be a huge emergency. If one is on the road a lot as an example consider how to be prepared for a vehicle breakdown. If one lives in an area prone to a lot of thunderstorms that can knock out power how would one fare until the power is restored. There are other approaches. Third start educating oneself. There is a ton of information available online for free. One might have to sift through what is good info and what is not but it's out there. Fourth start walking/jogging. It's free, it keeps one healthy, and you'll start to get a sense of where things are in your local area.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

first thing is make a plan on how your going to do it and stick to it.

prepping is a way of life not a hobby.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Consider low tech to fill your needs or for back up systems. No power or fuel, no problem for low tech


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hit garage and estate sales when you can. Finding quality tools on the cheap can't be beat.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Every once in a while I stop into the local goodwill store (we actually have two here in town)

I picked up a field jacket liner not long ago and last week i got a pair of jeans...like new $4

I never buy shoes or boots or underwear... but I will pick up a pair of pants , shorts, or shirt.

a couple of months ago they had a bunch of Dickie's still with tags and size stickers (the peel off one that run down the leg) I think they must have came out of a fire...none were my size


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I finally got my 82 year old mother to get some items stored away for a month long bug-in situation. That gives us peace of mind that she will be OK while we work out a rescue plan or get our own situation together. Anyway, this is what we set her up with:

* 50 gal water barrel ($23 at feed store - was used for syrup or some such food item). We need to plug in a valve at the bottom for her. Until then, she has a siphon tube.
* Solar Oven (She bought this last year when she saw ours. She loves it.) I could also make her a small rocket stove for pan cooking.
* Back up medications (Got her on an auto refill program where she can get refills every 3 weeks instead of every month. She can gradually build up a supply.)
* Basic food items that she can and will use now, rotating through the supply over a year. (Rice, beans, quinoa, canned tuna/meat, canned soups, canned veggies/fruit, spices, sugar, flour, honey, condiments - all the stuff she normally uses and is suitable for stove top cooking or sun oven cooking - one month's supply.)
*Basic first aid stuff
*Cash
*She also bought a bunch of silver, but that was purely her choice.
*Radio 
*Extra cat food and litter
*Tools (her husband has all the basic items) but if not, I would have gotten her a basic tool box of stuff she would be able to use.
*Very basic home survival stuff: Matches, 100 hour candle, flashlights, batteries, duck tape, good manual can opener, TP, soap, shampoo, toothpaste (all the toiletries she normally uses).

We've discussed water usage and waste management. I've told her to keep her gas tank at least half full.
She would be fine if the lights went out for up to a month.

This is what I would tell a beginner prepper - start with what you would need for just one month. Add a basic get-home bag for your car in case you get stuck and have to walk home.
Then..... while you add more long term supplies, keep your monthly supply going so that you always have that available without breaking into those 30 year buckets. 
The other stuff can come a little at a time, especially if you watch for sales and pick up an extra can or two every time you shop.

Prepping involves acquiring skill sets as well as supplies. I would say to learn skills as fast as you can - gardening, shooting, butchering, camping, hiking, first aid, safe water, safe food prep, cooking with alternate methods, communications, etc. There are free programs, demonstrations, and clubs you can join. Don't just read books - do it! 

I would also tell them to get their tetanus and hepatitis A shots.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Preps that are not only free but "SAVE YOU MONEY"

unplug every major electrical appliance that draws more than 500 watts or 4 amps.

Learn to make fire with sticks natural firestarting

learn to dig water condensation holes to gather water.

learn to make a leanto.

learn what plants and animals are usable in your area.

make some prepperbuddies.

join local disaster releif orgs.


if legal hit your local dump sites or "places people ditch stuff they have to pay to dispose" "try groups like freecycle" or free sections of online classifieds. Usually you can score metal, electronics, and even wood (which can be repurposed from furniture - it has a value in DIY) DC motors from fans etc.. you can find uses for the stuff... learning is a major part of prepping, it ain't all about a classic list of 50 survival items.Fact is humans survive off the land, not the warehouse or factory - if you want to become a good prepper become a good survivalist, then prep materials you can get from your surroundings.
Depending on your area, there may be a lot of material waste or little
scout scout scout.. it is fun to discover things you didn't know about an area. 

Often there are tons of backtrails in every community only small groups use.

Try learning to do the things people pay for, then get out into the community.

A good start is to know what goes "into stuff" so you know what you can get from it. You see paino, I see wood surfaces, ivory keys, piano wire and metal. You see Analog TV I see electronics, cathode ray tube wiring, magnets etc..


Try ATeam and macguyver.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Stuff and things are one thing and might be good to have. But, also start with you body, learn to walk with a backpack and make those walks long. Then you learn to value less stuff and to keep to the most essential things. In my opinion, get in shape is a priority.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

listen to the swede -defiantly get yourself in shape.
get some 1st aid classes , maybe some dendrology( huge help with finding eatable plants) , maybe if they have any some primitive living/skills (they used to offer them at a local college were I am from) in other words learn skills -these can reduce your dependence on other stuff, lighten your load ,help with everyday things, and so many 1000's of other reasons if not just because it may be fun.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Lots of great ideas. I just don't have the time. easier for me to know the staples I use every week, put back on the list, and wait for sales. Need one buy two. BTW, cause on sale canned goods for the most part are ready to be dumped, not true, I know. I try to find canned goods at least 3 years out.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Stop by a visitor center and get a paper map of your area for free. Store it in backpack or car in a ziplock. Helps get you home when the GPS is down.

$0.99 poncho can save you a world of discomfort; wet makes for cold.

A change of clothes in ziplock bags is more handy than you'd guess.

If you take meds every day, have three days worth in a small bottle in whatever bag you usually carry. Unexpected nights away are way less stressful.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How to begin.... Prioritize!
Shelter first. Your home is fine if it is available but if not do you have or can you put together a make-shift sheter (winter, fall and spring, and summer)
Water. Store some but you need a replacement source too. Solar stills work if you have something with moisture (anything green or wet) and the knowledge to build one. Learn how and make a few just to test the skill.
Food. You need enough food to give you the time to grow your own or raise it or kill the wild food around you. Guinea pigs, chickens, rabbits and even rats are good sources of protein but you are going to need veggies and fruit too. Learn how to store food without freezing or refrigeration. Learn to can, pickle, dry and smoke food for long term storage. Learn to make sourdough bread (and the starter) because while man does not live on bread alone it makes a lot of things easier to eat well.
medical knowledge and supplies. Any medications that are necessary for life talk to your doctor about how to store and getting a supply. Also see what natural alternatives there are. Put together a medical kit (we should have a complete list of items that folks can choose from with several alternatives for each need)
security. how to protect yourself and what you have in a way that is compatible with your morality.
Travel. maps - street, topo of your area and any area you might go to if you have to leave. Trace out different routes from A to B and walk them, drive them and look at possible choke points or obstacles like bridges, under-passes, high traffic areas and times.Find the best route and a couple of alternative routes and memorize them and how to get from one to another after you are under way. 
Evacuation. a bag with your important papers and documents, first aid kit, food for three days to a week, water and ways to get more water and make it safe to drink, a change of clothes with extra socks and underwear, boots, coat, hat, extra glasses, some fire making tools, basic meds - aspirin, ibuprofen, tylenol, burn ointment, antibiotic ointment, eye wash (can be used to clean wounds or flush nasal passages), and a few triangular bandages (look it up on the net).


----------

